# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  What Else Other Than Testosterone for TRT?

## ascendant

Ok, so I don't have health insurance, but considering I'm in my mid 40s now and looking to get into cycles again, figure I might as well do TRT in between. Just had a few questions about it though:

1) How often do you use HCG during TRT to prevent testicular atrophy and other issues? How much should be used?

2) Is there anything else you should be using during TRT other than test?

3) When going from a cycle to TRT, you can forego the clomid or other PCT types of things outside of HCG, right?

----------


## PistolPete33

You should keep the HCG throughout the entire time you're on. I stopped taking it and now wanting to have a kid I lowered my chances dramatically because of not taking it consistently. I would do 2-3 injections per week around 1000 units per week. Take just test and inject smaller amounts 3.5 days apart such as Sunday night and Thursday morning. For a while I was doing smaller amounts EOD Sub Q and felt pretty good. If your body converts E2 quickly as mine does this may be a good option so you don't need an AI. Avoid using Anastrazole if you can. Keep dosages low around 100-120mg/week. You won't need to do Clomid or Nolva you simply drop from your cycle and go to your lower dose and carry on.

Be warned, it is a process and having to pin all the time gets old. I recently came off TRT 5 weeks ago and it's been a pretty intense process. Def. not something I would recommend. I had no intentions on ever coming off when I got on but life changes.

----------


## kelkel

Check this out:

https://forums.steroid.com/hormone-r...rting-trt.html

----------


## ascendant

Thanks for the info guys. That link was great Kelkel. I think I have everything I need for now.

----------


## kelkel

> Thanks for the info guys. That link was great Kelkel. I think I have everything I need for now.



Let us know how it goes! Show your face around here a bit more! 

Good to see long time members!

----------


## ascendant

> Let us know how it goes! Show your face around here a bit more! 
> 
> Good to see long time members!


Thanks, and glad to be back. 

I took a long hiatus off working out because I went to college, had kids, was working through it, then a divorce, tons of drama, etc. With everything going on, working out was just not an option, at least not consistently. Feels so great to be getting back into it.

----------


## ascendant

Oh, I did have one other question...

There are a few things I'm seeing at this point that I hadn't seen back in the day when I did cycles. One of them is Triptorelin. Is HCG still preferable over it? I don't really know much about it other than reading a handful of articles online about it, but seems to have similar effects as HCG.

----------


## kelkel

I wouldn't recommend trip to anyone really. Effective, sure. Screw up your dose and you can chemically castrate yourself. Stick with HCG .

----------


## IronClydes

> Check this out:
> 
> https://forums.steroid.com/hormone-r...rting-trt.html


Thanks for the share, Kel. Very interesting read

Very interested in learning some more about using his protocol to control SHBG as I have a consistently high hematocrit that requires donating more frequently than is possible. This obviously creates complications with my doctor always trying to drop my prescribed dosage as a result. Could you provide more specific information with how I would look to incorporate the Stan (dosage with EOD injections)? I currently pin about 50 test cyp eod, and am returning to an old protocol of supplementing it with 30 deca eod to alleviate joint issues, ongoing when on TRT or cycle.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

